# Boots



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm looking for some new boots. First off, I'm not looking for a break the bank pair of boots. How or why people are paying hundreds of dollars for boots is beyond me.

I want an 8" tall boot, uninsulated, waterproof, and preferably full leather uppers. Here's the problem I'm running into. I wear a size 9 4E tennis shoe. IF I find a pair of "wide" boots in stock to try on, they area a 2E and may as well not be labeled wide.

I tried on Danner Vital. It was wide-ish. So then I tried the Danner Pronghorn, which from my understanding is their "flagship" boots. My foot ached for a good half hour or more because they were so tight. I didn't even lace them up!

Cheap hiking boots have been my only options for a while, but I'm tired of the mesh uppers letting sand and dust into them.

My budget is $100-150 range. There should be something in that budget for what I'm asking. I don't think I'm asking too much.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’m not going to recommend a brand but I am going to recommend proper care of your boots. 

I bought a pair of boots in the price range you are suggesting several seasons ago. Each season I put leather conditioner on them and water proof them. I make sure they are clean before I put them away for the season and apply a 2nd coat of conditioner before storing them. 

They are still going strong and the stitching isn’t giving out. 

I also really like the Vibram soles. They are light weight but don’t wear down too quickly.

Take care of your boots and they will last you a long time.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't think your going to find uninsulated AND waterproof. I think every boot on the market these days, has goretex in it, which is supposed to be waterproof, but isn't after the first month of use. The only way your going to achieve both is buying a leather boot, and then treating it with something like mink oil on a regular basis. On that note, I'd love to hear if there is a hunting boot out there that DOESN'T have goretex in it.

I get not wanting to spend too much money on boots. I tend to be in the 200 price range, so it's a matter of getting the best bang for your buck. That said next to your bino's, your boots are the most important piece of equipment you have. If you have foot problems, your done before you even leave the house, so you don't want to go too cheap on them. Any boot that is below $150 I might not even consider, at least not for long term use.

I've used the dog**** out of danner pronghorns during late spring and summer without any problems. Also rocking a pair of 200 gram insulated Irish Setter Elk trackers in all of fall, early winter, and early spring. 

In both boots I've been using superfeet insoles, and they make a huge difference. I won't even use factory insoles anymore.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

When you start getting into the wider foot design criteria, you start to get into the more "specialized" makes and brands. Most boot manufacturers on a large scale (price range you listed) only use a couple of lasts to form the boot with, usually a normal width and the next size up width. If your feet hurt at the end of the day, it doesn't matter if you spent $125 or $1,250. Your hunt, or whatever you've got going on, is over.

Keep an eye out on Camofire. They frequently run footwear almost weekly and you may be able to pick up a pair of "upper end" boots for the price range you're looking for.

Granted, they will likely be cordura nylon uppers, but laced up correctly, sand won't get in.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

In the price range you are talking about it would be worth checking out Cabela's Iron Ridge boots. I have a pair of these with 800 gram thinsulate that I wear in the winter mainly ice fishing. They have models with less thinsulate and I believe a pair that is non-insulated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltydog (Feb 28, 2017)

Have you tried XLfeet.com ? My nephew has huge flipper like feet and he buys boots from there. And I know he probably spends less than $200 on boots. I've never done business with them so I cant vouch for them. Might be worth a look?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I recently did some boot shopping and several people highly suggested these... I bought a pair and so far I'm really liking them. They take a little breaking in and they took about a month to get to me though. (Width might be an issue)

https://www.trekkinn.com/outdoor-mountain/salomon-quest-4d-3-goretex/136627769/p


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A couple of things about Gortex, while the fiber is waterproof the stitches are not, so that is where the water get in at. Also if you don't put a conditioner or waterproofing layer on the outside then it will seep into the boot and Gortex liner and then through the stitches to your foot. 

Now if the Gortex bootie could be made without sewing it together then you should have a waterproof liner. 

Can't help much on the wide feet, I am cursed with long and skinny ones. There was once a time when you could actually find shoes and boots that fit but anymore I believe that they have gone to the one or two sizes fit all.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Those Salomon boots were the most immediately comfortable boots I've ever put on my feet. I wanted to love them! I just had too much heel slip due to my goofy shaped feet so I had to send them back. 

If I didn't have that issue when wearing them, I'd never switch from those boots. I've found others that work, but won't fit the criteria of the OP.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

You might try a Keen boot. Their normal width runs pretty wide and they offer a wide width as well.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

I have always loved anything Cabelas brand. And if you need to return them or have any issues you can take them into the store.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

blacksage said:


> I have always loved anything Cabelas brand. And if you need to return them or have any issues you can take them into the store.


It doesn't work that way anymore since Bass Pro took them over.

I have a pair of Cabela's branded boots that have had the stitching starting to come undone. I called and they said that I would have to send them into a "assessment center" to see if it was wear and tear, normal, or factory defect. I would have to do this on my dime and that depending on how they felt they could deny the warranty on them.

I'll never buy another pair of boots from Cabela's again.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

In your price range, I would look at the Solomon boots. I have some Solomon trail running shoes, and the wife has some trail boots that she loves. I found some Crispi boots on clearance at Scheels a couple months ago. I've put quite a few miles on them and just love them. They weren't that much more than your budget in reality. 

Someone mentioned Camofire on here earlier. I would watch that site. Or check some big retailers clearance items. 

Good luck


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> It doesn't work that way anymore since Bass Pro took them over.
> 
> I have a pair of Cabela's branded boots that have had the stitching starting to come undone. I called and they said that I would have to send them into a "assessment center" to see if it was wear and tear, normal, or factory defect. I would have to do this on my dime and that depending on how they felt they could deny the warranty on them.
> 
> I'll never buy another pair of boots from Cabela's again.


I worked as a service manager for many years for an international company. It never ceased to amaze me how normal wear and tear was deemed a "warranty" issue by consumers.

Warranties normally cover defects in "workmanship or materials". Wear is pretty obvious. And it doesn't matter how well something is designed, engineered or made someone will figure out how to break it. And it doesn't take long looking at returned product to tell the difference.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no problem with having to buy a new pair of boots when I wear them out. But when the stitching is coming undone I would call it a manufacturing defect.

I agree that there was a lot of abuse with Cabela's warranty but they have done a 180 on what they cover now 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with some of the other recommendations--Keens or Salomons. Good boots, won't break the bank. I don't know about width offerings.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I have Crispi Summits and love them. Got some blisters on first 8 mile hunt trip but very small and only on one foot. Different pair of socks with a padded heel would have solved that. Extremely comfortable otherwise. 

I also have some Salomon hiking shoes that I actually use more than anything. I like having the flex and movement in my ankles. Don’t really like the restriction of boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Got some blisters on first 8 mile hunt trip but very small and only on one foot. Different pair of socks with a padded heel would have solved that. Extremely comfortable otherwise.

I believe that is the key to fitting a boot when shopping for a pair. Take a sock that you'll be using when your shopping for boots. 

I like a leather boot and I tend to get a little tighter fit when I buy. That way it will give me a little wiggle room when the leather stretches' some after wearing. I have a wide foot (E) and I've found boots that "work". I've had the best fit and feel with the Irish Setter brand boots. They're good boots and work for me. I'm not hiking 100 miles a year in the rocks and rougher terrain though. If I were, I'd be looking at Crispi, Kennetrek, etc.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

nocturnalenemy said:


> You might try a Keen boot. Their normal width runs pretty wide and they offer a wide width as well.


+1 for keen on width. I don't wear them, but my wife does. She has a couple of foot issues and needs a wide toe box. She wears keen's and hasn't complained about them at all.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of Zamberlan Sawtooth boots. 

I was getting my old boots ready for the upcoming deer hunt and noticed some issues that concerned me so I decided to go buy a new pair of boots. 

My wife asked how much I spent and I wouldn’t tell her. She then said “I don’t care how much you spent, I just want to know what I have to work with when I want something and you say no”

So my boots were $75 fellas. :mrgreen:


----------



## mincabenj (Jul 26, 2021)

You know, people are qilling to pay a lot of money either for very high-quality shoes or branded shoes. Or both. In the first case, they are custom-made shoes, and frankly, their quality and design are so perfect that it's worth paying for them to use for years. I don't think it's wise to buy branded shoes though. Often their quality absolutely doesn't match the price, and people overpay for the famous name of the brand. Since I'm middle class and I don't have the means to customize my shoes, I try to choose the highest quality shoes from the mass market available to me. They often look similar to the luxury segment, such as Rock Rooster AK Australian Collection, but the quality is much better.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I just picked up a pair of Zamberlan Sawtooth boots.
> 
> I was getting my old boots ready for the upcoming deer hunt and noticed some issues that concerned me so I decided to go buy a new pair of boots.
> 
> ...


$75 for Zamberlans is a great deal, wink, wink.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

GX-8 Side Zip Boot with GORE-TEX®


A durable waterproof side zip boot that is perfect for all seasons. Featuring a strong, waterproof and breathable GORE-TEX® lining, your feet will stay pro




www.batesfootwear.com





Honestly, I have been using these for years. Since 09' and I'm on my 3rd pair, my first pair is still hanging around actually! They're my yard working boots. They should have what you need!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Lone_Hunter, Kenetrek doesn’t use goretex, they use something called windtex, not sure on the difference between the two.

I have the opposite problem, I wear size 11 but have an incredibly narrow foot, so I’m looking at the Kenetrek mountain extreme. You can get it in narrow-wide, that said, they are $460


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

IMO boots are like optics decide a budget and then save that much again and again then go shopping for boots whether that budget is 50$ or 200$ and just simply get the best you can afford.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have loved my Lowa Tibet GTX boots. I wear them for everything from elk to chukar to sharptail to ice fishing. I have read a lot of bad experiences with them (mostly with the rand separating), but I've had mine for four seasons and they are going strong.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Bates is the best budget boot on the market. They have boots up and down the Price Range, but I am on my 3rd pair of these in 12 years and they're incredible. They have them listed as M and EW so I think the EW might be able to work for you!









GX-8 Side Zip Boot with GORE-TEX®


A durable waterproof side zip boot that is perfect for all seasons. Featuring a strong, waterproof and breathable GORE-TEX® lining, your feet will stay pro




www.batesfootwear.com


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ray said:


> Lone_Hunter, Kenetrek doesn’t use goretex, they use something called windtex, not sure on the difference between the two.
> 
> I have the opposite problem, I wear size 11 but have an incredibly narrow foot, so I’m looking at the Kenetrek mountain extreme. You can get it in narrow-wide, that said, they are $460


I went to Kenetreks, Mountain Extreme, last year. 11EE 

They cost more than a lot of my rifles....ha 

Used them on long backpacking trips in the Uintas, the Wind Rivers, for antelope, deer n elk hunting, and ice fishing....picking up litter on my Adopt-a-Highway section. Love em. 

Wore Meindls for 25 years before that. They just don't hold up anymore.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've liked Asolo boots. Great deals on them here-- Asolo Men's Shoes: Average savings of 34% at Sierra


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I got a pair of Meindls that I got from the store in Nebraska after Cabela's quit selling them and went to Red Head everything. I have put quite a few miles on them and they are still looking good. But for my trip to Africa this spring I picked up a pair of Crispi Colorado's. They fit great and time will tell how they will last. They are quite similar to the old Cabela's Mountain Hunters II's that I used to buy.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

First off welcome to the Forum. 
Im no expert but having a bad foot myself. Cheap is no way to go. If you are a hiker save a lille extra $ and get some quality boots/shoes.


----------

